# Penn Senator Clean/Rebuild ??



## stonedv8 (Oct 10, 2008)

Heya, looking for someone who might do this in his spare time or something.



I picked up a coupla of Senators one 113 4/0 and one 114 6/0 and would like to get them serviced, the 6/0 may need a a part or two as well. Just wondering if someone on here does this for some extra cash. Also have an OLD Penn 704 (I think) Spinning reel my dad gave me he used like 20 years ago, would like to get it in good condition as well, has sentimental value.


----------



## jesse22r (Mar 5, 2008)

Talk to steve at dizzy lizzys off scenic hwy. Worked on several reels for me and its always dirt cheap.


----------

